# Spouse Visa Supporting Documents



## jack123 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi all!

Thanks for all the help so far. Have put all the documents together to be sent off to my wife shortly. If everyone could have a quick look over what I've included and let me know if I've forgotten anything that would be greatly appreciated!

So... this is an application for a spouse visa for my wife in China, we're applying under Cat A.

The documents I've got are -


Online Personal Details Form filled in and printed out from the application website
Two Passport photos
Appendix 2 printed out and filled in. Fields after Cat A questions left blank.
Sponsor's Letter of introduction
Applicant's Letter of introduction
Photocopy of sponsor's passport Bio page and other pages
Applicant's Hukou document, translated
Translator's details etc
Title deeds for parent's house
Council Tax Bill in parent's name
Two sets of utility bills in parent's name
Property inspection by local council to prove property is not overcrowded
Parent's letter of consent regarding accommodation
Sponsor's employment contract
Letter from employer confirming employment dates, wages and role
Six months worth of payslips July - Dec. Signed by Office Manager, each with a letter confirming that they are genuine and accurate
P60 from employer with a letter attached to confirm that it is both genuine and accurate. Also a note to explain how the figures shown are not a true reflection of my current earnings
Applicant's A1 Spoken English Pass Certificate
Screen shot from mobile phone website proving the number belongs to applicant
Lyca telephone logs - single page of logs from each month dating from May - Dec
Three Pages of instant messenger chat logs, with a total of 18 extracts covering the three year period. Not Translated.
A total of 20 photographs of the couple over the three year period with captions of date and location
Print out of the most recent plane ticket when I visited my wife
An assortment of plane tickets to go with the stamped pages in the passports
Original marriage certificate
Bank statements covering the 6 month period

...Nearly forgot, add to the list my wife's TB test certificate. Also the biometrics confirmation which I assume we'll get once we book a time to hand in the application?

If people could have a read through and see if I've missed anything that would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Sel (Mar 17, 2013)

Looks good! 

Just for guidance how are you setting out your photographs? labeling them?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

It looks pretty good. Are the names and dates of the chat logs in English? Your wife should also include a sample itinerary for a flight around the time she hopes to travel to the UK.


----------



## jack123 (Aug 7, 2012)

Sel said:


> Looks good!
> 
> Just for guidance how are you setting out your photographs? labeling them?


I've laid them out two to a page with a caption next to/underneath each


----------



## jack123 (Aug 7, 2012)

nyclon said:


> It looks pretty good. Are the names and dates of the chat logs in English? Your wife should also include a sample itinerary for a flight around the time she hopes to travel to the UK.


The times and dates are in number format so that shouldn't be a problem. The screen names are not all in English, mine is but the wife's isn't. Her screen name doesn't technically translate to anything in particular in English. I have made a note on top of each of these pages detailing which screen names represent my wife. The logs are also colour coded so that my text is always green whilst hers is blue which was also noted.


----------



## Sel (Mar 17, 2013)

jack123 said:


> I've laid them out two to a page with a caption next to/underneath each


what like stable them to a A4 piece of paper and wrote on the paper, is that what you mean? 

and Good Luck with your application!


----------



## jack123 (Aug 7, 2012)

Also included throughout the supporting documents are small typed up notes labeling/further explaining each set of documents, hopefully helping when the visa officer looks through it all. These are stapled to the clear plastic wallets containing the documents.


----------



## jack123 (Aug 7, 2012)

Sel said:


> what like stable them to a A4 piece of paper and wrote on the paper, is that what you mean?
> 
> and Good Luck with your application!


Well actually I typed up the captions, leaving space for the photos before sticking them on using double sided tape! Haha


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Do not separate things in clear plastic wallets or binders or folders. We recommend putting things together by category-all relationship together, all accommodation together and all financial together-and tie all originals together with string. Put copies in the same order and likewise tie together. 

All documents not in English or Welsh need to be translated. I'm not sure an attached note written by you will be adequate.


----------



## jack123 (Aug 7, 2012)

nyclon said:


> Do not separate things in clear plastic wallets or binders or folders. We recommend putting things together by category-all relationship together, all accommodation together and all financial together-and tie all originals together with string. Put copies in the same order and likewise tie together.
> 
> All documents not in English or Welsh need to be translated. I'm not sure an attached note written by you will be adequate.


If not in plastic wallets then simply stacked up together? The thing with the chat logs is that only the names require translating right? Though the names do not actually translate into anything meaningful.


----------



## jack123 (Aug 7, 2012)

I've also never given this much thought, but which pile do they work with? The original copies or the photocopies? Which of the two piles would you put the application forms with?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes, just a stack. When they receive your package they are going to take it apart and put it in an order that suits them. Using folders, binders, clips etc doesn't actually help. 

I understand that her name might not translate into anything meaningful in English but I just don't think you pointing out that a particular set of Chinese characters is her name is going to fly. It might be better to get a translator to confirm that.

Application should go with the originals.


----------



## Sel (Mar 17, 2013)

jack123 said:


> If not in plastic wallets then simply stacked up together? The thing with the chat logs is that only the names require translating right? Though the names do not actually translate into anything meaningful.


yes stack together, one pile of originals and other pile for copies tight with a string. I don't think its necessary to really professional translate 1 name that doesn't translate into anything in English.


----------



## jack123 (Aug 7, 2012)

I mean if people think it will help then I'm not against it! It's only going to be a couple of pounds on top. Though I honestly do not know what they would translate it to!

If everything is just stacked together, what would be the best way to present the note attachments? Also would it be wise to have the same note attachments on both sets of documents?


----------



## Sel (Mar 17, 2013)

jack123 said:


> I mean if people think it will help then I'm not against it! It's only going to be a couple of pounds on top. Though I honestly do not know what they would translate it to!
> 
> If everything is just stacked together, what would be the best way to present the note attachments? Also would it be wise to have the same note attachments on both sets of documents?


Is it her name in Chinese?


----------



## jack123 (Aug 7, 2012)

Sel said:


> Is it her name in Chinese?


It's not even that! It's more a nickname of sorts but it's all arty and from what I can tell holds no real meaning!


----------



## Sel (Mar 17, 2013)

jack123 said:


> It's not even that! It's more a nickname of sorts but it's all arty and from what I can tell holds no real meaning!


Aw well translators will have fun then


----------



## jack123 (Aug 7, 2012)

So aside from the documents which needs translating, is there anything in there at all that needs looking at/may be missing?

If you're about Joppa I'd love your input!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You're missing your marriage certificate.


----------



## yaseengani (Jan 2, 2014)

good luck


----------



## jack123 (Aug 7, 2012)

nyclon said:


> Your missing your marriage certificate.


You had me worried there! It's on the list, second to last item


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Sorry, my bad. Was looking for it at the top of the list.


----------



## jack123 (Aug 7, 2012)

nyclon said:


> Sorry, my bad. Was looking for it at the top of the list.


I really appreciate you looking though!


----------



## jack123 (Aug 7, 2012)

So if they want it in a stack, is it safe to staple the notes on to the documents themselves? Also would it be advised to staple the same notes on to the pile of copies?


----------



## jack123 (Aug 7, 2012)

Haha now this is strange, by accident I clicked on pay at the center on my online application. I've now looked at some news and apparently from December 2013 you can only pay online for applications in China. As there is no way to change my payment type on the site, does that mean I need to create and submit a new application?


----------



## karachikid (Jan 14, 2015)

Hello all
just thought I'd post what I and my husband (PAKISTAN) submitted today :

ALSO - NEWSFLASH - the guys at Gerrys Application Centre had taken and returned ALL the photocopies we made and said that they are NO LONGER NEEDED. please remember this as a note to anyone taking their application down to visa centres. I don't know if its just ISB or worldwide but perhaps if you have copies maybe set them as a separate pile in case they get handed back to you.

so anyway heres the list as we gave it :

Applicant :
Introduction Letter
Original Passport Current and 1 previous passport
2 Passport photos - which they actually retook at the centre saying that the paper was too shiny on the ones my husband took !
certified and attested NIC card copy
Degree and Masters Certificates
Original Letter from NARIC UK to verify qualifications
english course certificates ad hoc

Sponsor (ME) 
Supporting Letter
Sponsorhip Undertaking form
passport copies (all pages) certified by UK Solicitor
Certified Birth Certificate
2 Passport Photos
6 x Month Bank statements
6 x month Payslips
2 P60s 2012-2013 and 2013-2014
Annual Tax Statement from HMRC
Letter from Employer confirming employment salary and term
Original Nikah Nama stamped by Union Council
English Translation attested by Foreign Office Islamabad
Original Decree Absolute and Talaaq Nama from previous marriage
nikah photos
message history from whats app, email, phone and BBM
Photos - around 4 of time spent together
Copies of Airline etickets luggage tags and boarding cards for all visit flights
copies of receipts for gifts sent
copies of Westen Union Receipts for money received
Copy of Land Registry for Property
standing order mandate for council tax
Council Tax Statements
Polling Card
Photos of property inside and out
Floor plans - done myself as I am not sharing with an adult
Letter of authority from relative (homeowner) that we can live at the property
Copy of Title Deeds
Copies of Utilty Bills in my name to show i have been living at the property and paying the bills
copy of electoral roll registry entry

Married 17/02/14
Application Submitted Online 09/01/15
Appointment at Application Centre to submit documents 14/01/15


Gerrys worker said the answer will be anything between 3 and 6monthsm he signed up for SMS updates so lets see what happens


----------

